# Finding work in Qatar



## kylebekker (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Guys

My wife has just landed a fantastic job in Qatar as a teacher, and we are looking at the possibility of me joining her sooner rather than later.

I am a qualified HSE/safety officer in South Africa with 5 years experience in the field employed by one of the largest civil engineering firms in the country. I am a technical member of IOSH with multiple qualifications and professional memberships.

What are the chances of getting a job (preferably construction or civil engineering) as a HSE/safety officer/supervisor in Qatar? And what channels would be best for me to follow to make things easier or to increase my chances?

Any input would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Kyle


----------

